# security/libgcrypt fail



## nanotek (Feb 1, 2014)

See:

```
mpih-add1-asm.S: Assembler messages:
mpih-add1-asm.S:44: Error: alignment not a power of 2
mpih-add1-asm.S:79: Error: alignment not a power of 2
*** [mpih-add1-asm.lo] Error code 1

Stop in /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/security/libgcrypt/work/libgcrypt-1.5.3/mpi.
*** [all-recursive] Error code 1

Stop in /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/security/libgcrypt/work/libgcrypt-1.5.3.
*** [all] Error code 1

Stop in /var/ports/basejail/usr/ports/security/libgcrypt/work/libgcrypt-1.5.3.
*** [do-build] Error code 1
```

Can't do:

```
20130503:
  AFFECTS: users of security/libgcrypt and any port that depends on it
  AUTHOR: ehaupt@FreeBSD.org

  The libgcrypt port has been updated to 1.5.2 and all shared libraries
  versions have been bumped. So you need to rebuild all applications that
  depend on libgcrypt. Do something like:

  # portmaster -r libgcrypt
    or
  # portupgrade -rf libgcrypt

  Alternatively, you may install sysutils/bsdadminscripts, run pkg_libchk and
  rebuild all detected ports:

  # pkg_libchk | tee /tmp/rebuild
  # awk -F':' '/libgcrypt.so/ {print $1}' /tmp/rebuild | sort | uniq \
        | xargs portmaster -D
```

Because:

```
root@rtd:~ # portmaster -r libgcrypt

===>>> libgcrypt is not installed
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Killing background jobs
Terminated
===>>> Exiting
```

What to do?


----------

